# The Syndicate



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

The Syndicate has a new target. 

The decimation will be complete. 

This is a warning.

Sincerely,

The Syndicate.

:gn :hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

YOU have been warned.

-Darrell of the Syndicate


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

In the words of the pig!

*Bla, Bla, Bla.*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> In the words of the pig!
> 
> *Bla, Bla, Bla.*


This has absolutely nothing to do with Florida. Seriously.

This is for someone else who desperately deserves it.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with Florida. Seriously.
> 
> This is for someone else who desperately deserves it.


Thats Cool I kinda figured that it wasn't related because it would have been in the other thread. 
I'm just :tg at the "Syndicate " for fun. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Thats Cool I kinda figured that it wasn't related because it would have been in the other thread.
> I'm just :tg at the "Syndicate " for fun. :tu


I see how it is.

You'll see The Syndicate in action... this strike will likely be far more violent than whatever happens to FL because we're all ganging up on one guy.

:tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Bullies :tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

New group..........excellent. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

oo


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Like a pack of wolves....You should all be ashamed. Tsk Tsk :mn








o


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> The Syndicate has a new target.
> 
> The decimation will be complete.
> 
> ...


Hi Syndicate!!! How are you??

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi Syndicate!!! How are you??
> 
> MCS


I'm fine.....and quit calling me "Syndicate".


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Just keeping our name out there at 1:08 AM East coast time...the Syndicate never sleeps. :mn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

If you choose to, show your allegiance with the new Syndicate avatar (or make one of your own, or disregard this entirely...)


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> If you choose to, show your allegiance with the new Syndicate avatar (or make one of your own, or disregard this entirely...)


Nicely done. Film noir look. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahaha.. yup, that's what I was going for...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

gromit said:


> Just keeping our name out there at 1:08 AM East coast time...the Syndicate never sleeps. :mn


NEVER SLEEPS!!!! No wonder your all nuts:r:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*UPDATE:

*Monday, December 10th will be the day that the packages will be sent. We even recruited new members just for this hit. If anyone else wants to get in on some well deserved destruction, let me know.

This will NOT be pretty.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It appears someone is gonna get whacked.



It's a blast to see these group hits detonate.
.o


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's business time!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> It's business time!


That's why they call them business socks!!:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*TOMORROW IS THE DAY

*Tomorrow is when the destruction begins. Everyone is going to try to send on the same day (I hope) and the destruction should be complete by weeks end.

I can not wait to see this play out... and everyone agrees (or will agree) that this guy deserves it. I bet he even thinks he's under the radar, but generosity of his magnitude will _not _go unpunished while The Syndicate is around.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds like someone is gonna get whalloped:bx

Give em hell Syndicate o


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cman78 said:


> That's why they call them business socks!!:r


omfg ... those guys are hilarious. much like you bombing bastages. Legion needs to come back and show these whippersnappers how it's done. not that I'd really wish that on anyone....

good luck, syndicate. :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DBall said:


> *TOMORROW IS THE DAY*
> 
> Tomorrow is when the destruction begins. Everyone is going to try to send on the same day (I hope) and the destruction should be complete by weeks end.
> 
> I can not wait to see this play out... and everyone agrees (or will agree) that this guy deserves it. I bet he even thinks he's under the radar, but generosity of his magnitude will _not _go unpunished while The Syndicate is around.


Well if your around then ya can't stand in the corner:r:r


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

cman78 said:


> That's why they call them business socks!!:r


:r Brilliant!!!

Someones gonna get wacked! Kiss of death...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

DBall said:


> *TOMORROW IS THE DAY
> 
> *Tomorrow is when the destruction begins. Everyone is going to try to send on the same day (I hope) and the destruction should be complete by weeks end.
> 
> I can not wait to see this play out... and everyone agrees (or will agree) that this guy deserves it. I bet he even thinks he's under the radar, but generosity of his magnitude will _not _go unpunished while The Syndicate is around.


You guys crack me up. The syndicate is about as scary as Thumbelina!! After getting demolished in the booker thread I am surprised you guys are even able to type!! :r:r

Here is their Christmas card this year:


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It looks like someone is in for a world of pain!! :tu o :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> You guys crack me up. The syndicate is about as scary as Thumbelina!! After getting demolished in the booker thread I am surprised you guys are even able to type!! :r:r
> 
> Here is their Christmas card this year:


I wasn't around for Booker hitting us...if that happened - but I know Booker's team is DESTROYING florida!!!!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

This is going to fun to watch :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

The Syndicate is an Urban Legend! :mn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> After getting demolished in the booker thread I am surprised you guys are even able to type!! :r:r


:r... demolished? By you? 

Yup... you got us, we can't even type we're so badly maimed [/sarcasm]

Back to reality, however, one little bomb doesn't count as demolished... and this thread has nothing to do with the FL war anyway. Thanks for stopping by though. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

In other news, I just got done packaging mine up... can't wait to see these land!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

DBall said:


> :r... demolished? By you?
> 
> Yup... you got us, we can't even type we're so badly maimed [/sarcasm]
> 
> Back to reality, however, one little bomb doesn't count as demolished... and this thread has nothing to do with the FL war anyway. Thanks for stopping by though. :tu


OH SNAP!  o :chk


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

DBall said:


> :r... demolished? By you?
> 
> Yup... you got us, we can't even type we're so badly maimed [/sarcasm]
> 
> Back to reality, however, one little bomb doesn't count as demolished... and this thread has nothing to do with the FL war anyway. Thanks for stopping by though. :tu


:r, yeah by me. Seems I hit back all you guys and nothing has been done so far. I believe it was a syndicate member who said something about last laugh. Well so far, I am the only one left laughing!!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

o


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

DBall said:


> In other news, I just got done packaging mine up... can't wait to see these land!


Oh Yeah. In addition to this story, this is my first bomb so I feel very sorry for the victim. But he deserves it. Target acquired, package is on its way.



wayner123 said:


> :r, yeah by me. Seems I hit back all you guys and nothing has been done so far. I believe it was a syndicate member who said something about last laugh. Well so far, I am the only one left laughing!!


HA HA HA HA HA HA :r:r:r not anymore. :gn:gn:bx not at you though Wayner. I am just laughing.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Soon to drop. I can't wait!o


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Package enroute - don't know the guy, but that's not important...what is important is a BoTL is gonna get it...can't wait to see what happens!

Anyone want a tracking number for a hint?:ss


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

This should be a good one to see....o


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Package enroute - don't know the guy, but that's not important...what is important is a BoTL is gonna get it...can't wait to see what happens!
> 
> Anyone want a tracking number for a hint?:ss


The suspense is the best part. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Well so far, I am the only one left laughing!!


and fishing. :bn

:r


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

As tomorrow SHOULD be the day of arrival...can we increase the suspense a little? 

These Numbers (when rearranged) would possibly form a DC#. If you've got the time...

35700152090012007871

The suspense is killing me! And I know who it's going to!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow..is the Syndicate related to the SOBs on how long it takes to land????



:ss:bn


Shawn


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Long range ordinance...
Good things come to those who wait!

PS we are in no way related to any SOB's. I'm sure they would take offense to that remark :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Wow..is the Syndicate related to the SOBs on how long it takes to land????
> 
> :ss:bn
> 
> Shawn


They left on Monday... and 1 hit today!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so out of my league. I am taking deep breaths, (remembering to breath). Man I am scared. I received a package from Dan today and the implications are overwhelming. Somebody please help me.

It appears that not even *El Fanfarron* can help me out of this one
​
Thanks Dan?... call off the boys....

-Richard

Names will be taken but somehow I feel resistance futile.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Thanks Dan?... call off the boys....
> 
> -Richard


Too late, my friend...


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

DBall said:


> Too late, my friend...











Meow!!!! _evil laugh_ Muahh Muahh Muahh


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I am so out of my league. I am taking deep breaths, (remembering to breath). Man I am scared. I received a package from Dan today and the implications are overwhelming. Somebody please help me.
> 
> * Names will be taken but somehow I feel resistance futile.*


Don't worry. The syndicate is about as scary as Humpty Dumpty! And they fall down and break just as easily!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

wayner123 said:


> Don't worry. The syndicate is about as scary as Humpty Dumpty! And they fall down and break just as easily!!


Don't you and the Sindickate have your own thread Wayne??? :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Don't you and the Sindickate have your own thread Wayne??? :r


That's not enough, Tom... all threads have to be about him...

wayner123 ---><--- the rest of the world


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I am so out of my league. I am taking deep breaths, (remembering to breath). Man I am scared. I received a package from Dan today and the implications are overwhelming. Somebody please help me.
> 
> It appears that not even *El Fanfarron* can help me out of this one​
> ​
> ...


*I see dead people*


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Don't you and the Sindickate have your own thread Wayne??? :r


Yes, but I felt the need to help a fellow BOTL out and to encourage him to stand up to the syndicate.:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

You picked a great target, Syndicate!!! WTG :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> You picked a great target, Syndicate!!! WTG :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


Thanks!!! I agree entirely... he bombs people mercilessly, takes time out of his days to create photo journalistic accounts of his tobacco growing adventures and is just an all around asset to CS.

I can't wait to see the rest of the damage land.

Richard, you deserve it!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Richard - I heard you deserve it, hope you got body armor!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought I was "under the radar" as someone mentioned earlier, must have lost some of my stealth abilities in these passing months. "Around here no good deed goes unpunished".

I am honored to the point of throwing myself upon the incoming lest anyone else get hurt. 

*Stayed Tuned! News @ 11!*

*Will this armor work? Can you still see me? Are we there yet? Is it soup yet?
*


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I thought I was "under the radar" as someone mentioned earlier, must have lost some of my stealth abilities in these passing months. "Around here no good deed goes unpunished".
> 
> I am honored to the point of throwing myself upon the incoming lest anyone else get hurt.
> 
> ...


:r:r I don't know how many times I have done that with my kid's whatever you call those things.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

cman78 said:


> :r:r I don't know how many times I have done that with my kid's whatever you call those things.


But of course a *Hoberman Sphere*

Today I received a package from you, *Charles, AKA Cman78*! It contained 10 cigars (to be named later with photos) and an official letter on the official Syndicate Letterhead. Some very kind words there my friend. Thanks.

I must say that I very impressed with the organization and it's members. I hope to have a "*tribute*" thread up by tomorrow chronicling what your group has done.

And you *Rob, AKA Zipper*, the venison jerky you sent along with the cigars did not make it home, it helped to nourish me as I carried the numerous cigar laden packages to my door. Your introduction letter was generous in compliment. A gentleman indeed! :tu

Thanks You Kind Sirs. More on this later.

-Richard


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> But of course a *Hoberman Sphere*
> 
> Today I received a package from you, *Charles, AKA Cman78*! It contained 10 cigars (to be named later with photos) and an official letter on the official Syndicate Letterhead. Some very kind words there my friend. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Very good thinking Rob. I am sure that was quite a load to haul up to the house. Very thoughtful to make sure Richard didn't fail under the load. LOL


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

See the damage
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124892


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

cman78 said:


> Very good thinking Rob. I am sure that was quite a load to haul up to the house. Very thoughtful to make sure Richard didn't fail under the load. LOL


When dball broached the subject to me, I knew the syndicate would be in force. and who doesn't love deer jerkey?

Also, can I get some Syndicate letterhead? It may prove useful


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

A package arrived today... do you have member of the syndicate named George? Return address Encinitas.

It could be my Secret Santa but it does not contain anything on my list but it won't be the first time Santa gave me what he thought I wanted but gave me what I needed. 


—Richard


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Apparently I was hit by someone outside of *The Syndicate* unless there is a sleeper cell in Mesa, AZ. If this proves not to be a Syndicate hit then I will be posting the contents of the package I received today in another thread.

To quote *Matt AKA MithShrike* I got "bombed Middle Eastern style!"
Matt and I have exchanged Yerba Mate but this is out of "east" field. 

Things like this can make one very paranoid and confused...but in a good way.. I think...Thanks guys. 
*Late update....* I guess I was warned....

-Richard


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds about a serious as a hole in the head.


----------

